# Need Help!



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm new to this great site and I'm looking for some insight to my new (refurbished) E47 plow pump. I had to get rid of the electomatic pump as I am getting sick and tired of manually angling my plow. It's on a 1971 Jeepster Commando. I've put on the pump and wired it according to the schematics using toggles as the controls. The new rams are not connected to plow but connected to the pump as I need to get them to line up with the mounts and am unable to move them by hand to get them attached. There is a pig tail off of the toggle switches with an inline fuse that is connected to the ignition so when the key comes on so does the pump. So the up/down toggle only brings the plow up but not down and no matter what direction I move the angle toggle it is only moving one ram out. Now I've got a lot of pressure on my up ram and I can't get my rams attached to the plow since one is out to far and the other won't move. Anyone have any ideas for a solution? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Maybe just drain the hydraulic fluid?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Pics of Commando?

I’m sure someone will come up with a better plan. If it was me I’d probably crack the lines to get the rams where I need them, hook everything up, then bleed the system


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

I manually angled my plow, got one ram on (the one that hadn't moved). The other is to far extended to get attached and I can't move it by hand to get it attached. May have to bleed it... Doesn't change the fact that I the switches only have one way function.


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

the Suburbanite said:


> Pics of Commando?
> 
> I'm sure someone will come up with a better plan. If it was me I'd probably crack the lines to get the rams where I need them, hook everything up, then bleed the system


I attached a photo in another post. Instead of the V8 that they normally have it's got a straight 6 256. Great plow, it needs some instrument cluster, heater, defrost, lighting, etc.TLC but runs like a champ.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pull the lines off the angle rams, and hook them together.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

FletchFFletch said:


> I attached a photo in another post. Instead of the V8 that they normally have it's got a straight 6 256. Great plow, it needs some instrument cluster, heater, defrost, lighting, etc.TLC but runs like a champ.


Looks like a good old truck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

First off, check your wiring, mabey post a picture of your diagram, and the back of the switches. Take the hose off the angle cylinder you want to move. Put a bar in the piston hole and twist it some, this will loosen it up some. Then you should be able to move it.


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Will work on it again tomorrow and get some pics out. I feel there is something simple I’m missing...


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> First off, check your wiring, mabey post a picture of your diagram, and the back of the switches. Take the hose off the angle cylinder you want to move. Put a bar in the piston hole and twist it some, this will loosen it up some. Then you should be able to move it.





Randall Ave said:


> First off, check your wiring, mabey post a picture of your diagram, and the back of the switches. Take the hose off the angle cylinder you want to move. Put a bar in the piston hole and twist it some, this will loosen it up some. Then you should be able to move it.


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Managed to get the other angle ram on after bleeding the hose. Still can't get the pump ram down.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

FletchFFletch said:


> I manually angled my plow, got one ram on (the one that hadn't moved). The other is to far extended to get attached and I can't move it by hand to get it attached. May have to bleed it... Doesn't change the fact that I the switches only have one way function.
> View attachment 208127


Hey that's nice that better then most stuff out there


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

How do I bleed the system? And where is the vent cap on the E47?


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok. Blade is angling both directions! still can't figure out why I can't get in down.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes there is a little hole on the top its the bleeder screw


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you getting a down signal to the proper coil?


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Are you getting a down signal to the proper coil?


How would one figure that out or test it?


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Yes there is a little hole on the top its the bleeder screw


Whats the odd threaded bolt with a flat head slot and cap on it in the back?


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

FletchFFletch said:


> How would one figure that out or test it?


I do have a volt meter although my knowledge of using it is limited...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Test light would be better.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

The A coil is in the back =down pressure/black wire/ to test >>>>>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt9p1YiR2vE


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Test light would be better.


I can work one of those. Test it at the switch or pump or both?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Switch and coil


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> The A coil is in the back =down pressure/black wire/ to test >>>>>
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt9p1YiR2vE


Great link, thanks!


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

FletchFFletch said:


> Great link, thanks!


One more question. If it's working going up don't you know that the coil is working?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FletchFFletch said:


> One more question. If it's working going up don't you know that the coil is working?


No, different coil for that.


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

It's a good thing my feet weren't in the way. Tested the switch with float on, working. I go to test the coil in the back with the black wire and the plow dropped like a bad habit! Still won't come down on its own but every time I touch the test light to it, it comes down? Thoughts


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FletchFFletch said:


> It's a good thing my feet weren't in the way. Tested the switch with float on, working. I go to test the coil in the back with the black wire and the plow dropped like a bad habit! Still won't come down on its own but every time I touch the test light to it, it comes down? Thoughts


Bad ground at the coil, they ground thru the stem, make sure its clean.


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Success! In the garage everything is working as it should. Thanks a lot everyone. Good thing, it's snowing again!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What was it?


----------



## FletchFFletch (Nov 3, 2020)

Once I bled the ram that wasn't on, I was able to get it compressed enough to get it on. The angle toggle started working. The reason the plow wouldn't go down was the coil stem wasn't grounded properly. Cleaned it, tightened it and working as it should.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wheres the main plow ground?


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

Meyer has a good trouble shooting guide for the E47 pump.


----------

